# Unisex Urinal?



## Meaghanek (Aug 14, 2007)

The public restroom where I work has what I believe to be a unisex urinal. Given that there are both men's and women's tooms, I really am not sure why this would have been installed-especially in the women's room. I am guessing this trend has never really caught on.

If anyone has any ideas or comments please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## billinak (Mar 16, 2005)

I believe the photo speaks for itself!


----------



## Keyo77 (Jul 18, 2007)

LMAO Saw the title and just had to look! I don't know about you other ladies out there but I know I couldn't successfully manage that! :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Where did you see this? Country?


----------



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

i would just like to say this is fabulous..what an idea. For those of you "poo...pooing" the idea 

Every time I go out to a club with the wife, she complains about how messed up the womens bathroom is, and more times than not, the women queue up to use the mens bathroom. Even then, they have mastered the art of levitation, and never actually touch any porcelain......


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't put my "booty" on that! :wink:


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never seen that, but my work was thinking about putting in the Kohler waterless urinals.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

mahjohn said:


> i would just like to say this is fabulous..what an idea. For those of you "poo...pooing" the idea
> 
> Every time I go out to a club with the wife, she complains about how messed up the womens bathroom is, and more times than not, the women queue up to use the mens bathroom. Even then, they have mastered the art of levitation, and never actually touch any porcelain......



Show your wife what we're forced to use and she'll never complain again:






​


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

FatAugie said:


> Show your wife what we're forced to use and she'll never complain again:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1274​


This picture gives new meaning to "P" trap and "S" trap


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

And that's a clean one. I have a picture in my minds eye from a college bar I used to go to that would make you want to tie it in a knot.

They used to dump ice in it on Friday and Saturday nights to keep the smell down.

It was the most vile thing I've ever seen in a bathroom.


----------



## Buckeyetech (May 4, 2007)

I'm ROFLAO guys.....it's a bidet!

Go Bucks


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Buck*

It's not a bidet.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

Buckeyetech said:


> I'm ROFLAO guys.....it's a bidet!
> 
> Go Bucks


How does the water come up and wash your hey nanny nanny?

:huh: 

There's no spout.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

FatAugie said:


> How does the water come up and wash your hey nanny nanny?
> 
> :huh:
> 
> There's no spout.


 
That's right. Where is the spout, buck?


----------



## demon (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a Sanistand, a women's urinal from American Standard that came out in the '50s. Other manufacturers came out with similar models. Look at http://urinal.net/archive/Womens.html for an eye-opener! They discontinued them in the 70's, much to some women's regret.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You learn something everyday!


----------

